# الاولى اكرام الوالدين فى الحياة



## ناجح ناصح جيد (1 نوفمبر 2015)

لما كان عايش مبتشوفش بالشهور
ولما مات بتجرى عليه فى القبور
هاجرت وسبته فى شيخوخته بفتور
ولما مات دموعك بتجرى بحور
مستغرب منك يارجل استغراب الدهور
..... 
يهملون الوالدين فى الحياة
ويكرموهم بالمآتم بعد الوفاة


----------

